# changing bulb on a 9w green killing machine?



## Tunze (Sep 3, 2008)

The housing and the bulb get replaced together.

http://www.amazon.com/Killing-Machine-Internal-Sterilizer-Replacement/dp/B0030NBHOC/ref=pd_sim_sg_1


----------

